

Ask HN: What framework/libs are you using for building RESTish APIs in Node.js? - deluvas

Hello HN,<p>I&#x27;m looking for a suitable framework for building medium-sized* Node.js APIs and I want to know what you are using or would recommend.<p>Ideally, it should:<p>* automatically build RESTful routes based on models (incl. relations), if not, make it easy for the developer to implement that<p>* use MVC concepts like controllers, filters and such<p>* support simple authorization&#x2F;authentication (i.e. acl, bearer)<p>* be flexible&#x2F;customizable (e.g. don&#x27;t force me to use Whatever_Case on my database tables and such)<p>---<p>Currently, I&#x27;m using the following, hacked together: express.js, bookshelf.js&#x2F;knex.js (models), passport.js and acl (auth). These are fine if your project is small, but when it grows, it gets <i>messy</i>.<p>So, what frameworks are <i>you</i> using?<p>---<p>*by medium-sized, I mean something like an invoice creating API
======
edwardg
Don't use it (I'm not exactly a developer) but I've heard good things about
Hapi ([http://hapijs.com/](http://hapijs.com/)) may be worth checking out, I
think it has most of the stuff you're looking for.

~~~
deluvas
That's one of the frameworks I haven't tried yet. Will try it, thx.

------
ilovefood
loopback io

